
A Python class for scientific visualization of 3D objects with VTK - precsim
https://github.com/marcomusy/vedo
======
Feuilles_Mortes
Check out napari[0]. It's an interactive natively nD image viewer. Really
exciting project.

[0] [https://github.com/napari/napari](https://github.com/napari/napari)

